# Is Lemförder (the owl) the OEM Control arms supplier?



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.zf-trading.com/direkt.php?link=owx_9_31644_2_6_0_00000000000000.html

I have heard that this is the OEM control arm supplier. My specialist told me that the OEM control arm bushings have the BMW logo as well as the Loemforder owl logo on them.

Here in Cyprus you can get the Loemforder updated control arms from an outside shop considerably cheaper than the BMW dealer.

Anyone knows this story?


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

UPDATE:

Seems like they are the OEM items.

http://weblp3.zf-group.de/scripts/wgate/zpcat_v100/!?~language=DE/

ALSO, ALL OF THESE MODELS GET THESE CONTROL ARMS:

















http://weblp3.zf-group.de/scripts/w...=1787502&art_description=Querlenker&itemarea=  







 







kW/PSccmMot-Codes















 

 3 (E46) 318 i87/ 1181895M 43 B 1902/98 - 09/013 (E46) 328 i142/ 1932793M 52 B 2802/98 - 06/003 (E46) 320 d100/ 1361951M 47 D 2004/98 - 09/013 (E46) 323 i125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)03/98 - 09/003 (E46) 320 i110/ 1501991M 52 B (20 6 S3) Vanos03/98 - 09/003 (E46) 316 i77/ 1051895-09/98 - /3 (E46) 330 d135/ 1842926M 57 D 3010/99 - /3 (E46) 330 i170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 (E46) 320 i125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 (E46) 325 i141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 (E46) 316 i77/ 1051596M 43 B 16 (16 4 E3)04/00 - /3 (E46) 318 i105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 (E46) 320 d110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 (E46) 318 d85/ 1161951-09/01 - /3 (E46) 316 i85/ 1151796N 42 B 1802/02 - /3 (E46) 330 d150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Coupe (E46) 323 Ci125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)04/99 - 09/003 Coupe (E46) 328 Ci142/ 1932793M 52 B 2804/99 - 06/003 Coupe (E46) 320 Ci110/ 1501991-08/99 - 09/003 Coupe (E46) 318 Ci87/ 1181895M 43 B 1911/99 - 09/013 Coupe (E46) 330 Ci170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 320 Ci125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 325 Ci141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 316 Ci77/ 1051596M 43 B 16 (16 4 E3)04/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 318 Ci105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Coupe (E46) 330 Cd150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Coupe (E46) 320 Cd110/ 1501995-11/03 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 i110/ 1501991M 52 B (20 6 S3) Vanos10/99 - 09/003 Touring (E46) 318 i87/ 1181895M 43 B 1910/99 - 09/013 Touring (E46) 328 i142/ 1932793M 52 B 2810/99 - 06/003 Touring (E46) 320 d100/ 1361951M 47 D 2003/00 - 09/013 Touring (E46) 330 d135/ 1842926M 57 D 3010/99 - /3 Touring (E46) 330 i170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 i125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 325 i141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 d110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 Touring (E46) 318 i105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Touring (E46) 316 i85/ 1151796N 42 B 1803/02 - /3 Touring (E46) 318 d85/ 1151951-03/02 - /3 Touring (E46) 330 d150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 323 Ci125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)04/00 - 09/003 Cabriolet (E46) 330 Ci170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 320 Ci125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 325 Ci141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 318 Ci105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 316 ti85/ 1151796N 42 B 1806/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 325 ti141/ 1922494-06/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 318 ti105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 320 td110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 318 td85/ 1151995-03/03 - /Z4 3.0 i170/ 2312979-02/03 - /Z4 2.5 i141/ 1922494-02/03 - /







 
*******>*******>
********>********>


----------

